# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Θερμοστάτης Siemens REV 13

## alexandros02

Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας σε κάτι. 
Είχα έναν μηχανικό θερμοστάτη στο σπίτι και αποφάσισα να τον αλλάξω και να πάρω έναν ψηφιακό. Μετά από ψάξιμο αποφάσισα να πάρω τον Siemens REV 13 μιας και έχει αυτοεκπαίδευση. 
Μετά από διάβασμα στο συγκεκριμένο forum σχετικά με την συνδεσμολογία του θερμοστάτη, κατάλαβα ότι το μαύρο καλώδιο (που στον δικό μου παλιό μηχανικό ήταν το L), δηλ. η φάση, το συνέδεσα με το L του Siemens, το καφέ (που στον παλίο θερμοστάτη ήταν το ΝΟ), το συνέδεσα με το L1 στον Siemens, και τέλος το μπλε (που στον παλιό ήταν το Ν), δεν το συνέδεσα πουθενά. 

1) Μιας και εσείς ξέρετε περισσότερα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα η συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή ή θα πρέπει να συνδέσω το καφέ με το NC αντί για το NO.
2) Μέσα στις οδηγίες χρήσης του θερμοστάτη διάβασα ότι η εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση του αλγόριθμου ελέγχου είναι προγραμματισμένη να είναι 2-θέσεων. Υπάρχει όμως και το PID self-learning. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι διαφορές έχουν αυτά τα δυο, και αν εγώ πρέπει να αλλάξω την συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση σε PID self-learning. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## duomax03

Το NC σημαίνει κανονικά κλειστός, και το ΝΟ σημαίνει κανονικά ανοικτός και το |COM είναι κοινός. Προφανώς πρόκειται για κάποιο εσωτερικό relay Είναι αρκετά απλή η συνδεσμολογία του. Απλά διακόπτει τη φάση.Απο ό,τι είδα στα γρήγορα, η φάση πρέπει να είναι NO

----------


## sat3x1

Aλέξανδρε καλημέρα! Έχω τον συγκεκριμένο θερμοστάτη περίπου 3 χρόνια και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
 Όσον αφορα το δεύτερο του ερώτημα σου:
Αλγόριθμοιελέγχου. *PID* *αυτό-εκπαίδευσης:*
ΟREV13.. διαθέτει έναν ενεργό τρόπο λειτουργίας μεαυτό-εκπαίδευση, που σημαίνει ότι προσαρμόζεται αυτόματα στον τύπο τουελεγχόμενου συστήματος (τύπος κτηρίου, τύπος θερμαντικού σώματος, μέγεθος χώρουκλπ). Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η φάση εκπαίδευσης,ο θερμοστάτης βελτιστοποιεί αυτόματατις παραμέτρους και στη συνέχεια βασίζει τη λειτουργία του στο μοντέλο, πουέμαθε. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις , όπου η αυτό-εκπαίδευση δεν είναι ιδανικήλύση, μπορεί να επιλεχτεί  τρόπος ελέγχου*PID** 12,* *PID** 6* ή* 2 σημείων.* Έλεγχος*PID** 12,* 12-λεπτος κύκλοςμεταγωγής για κανονικά ως αργά ελεγχόμενα συστήματα (π.χ. μεγάλα σπίτια, μεγάλοι χώροι, χυτοσιδηράθερμαντικά σώματα,καυστήρες ελαίου). Έλεγχος*PID** 6,* 6-λεπτος κύκλοςμεταγωγής για ταχέως ελεγχόμενα συστήματα (π.χ. μικρά κτήρια, μικροί χώροι,επίπεδα θερμαντικά σώματα, αερόθερμα, καυστήρες αερίου). Έλεγχος  *2σημείων* με διαφορική θερμοκρασία διακοπής *0.5**°**C* 
(εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση)για ελεγχόμενα συστήματα μεγάλης δυσκολίας με ακραίες
μεταβολές εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας.
Εγώ τον έχω στην αυτο-εκπαίδευση, πρέπει να κάνεις δοκιμές να δεις τι σε καλύπτει καλύτερα.REV 13DC.jpg

----------


## thomasg24

Αλέξανδρε είσαι μια χαρά!ο ουδέτερος δεν χρησιμοποιήτε σε ψηφιακούς θερμοστάτες, στους παλιούς τους μηχανικους μόνο έναν λόγο εξυπηρετούσε ο ουδέτερος, το άναμμα της λυχνίας όταν έδινε εντολή!χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## topmar

Καλημέρα,

ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για την αντικατάσταση του παλιού τοποθετημένου αναλογικού θερμοστάτη του σπιτιού μου, με ένα ψηφιακό με μικροεπεξεργαστή και selflearning.

Θέλω αποκλειστικά Siemens αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με τα μοντέλα, REV 13 - REV 17 - REV 24 - REV 100 - REV 200....(??) 

Διαβάζοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, απέκλεισα τους ακριβούς REV 24 και REV 200, μιας και δεν διαθέτω τόσα χρήματα. Από τους υπόλοιπους 3, υποθέτω πως η μόνη διαφορά του REV 100 με τους REV 13 & REV 17 είναι η οθόνη αφής, οπότε μάλλον αποκλείω και αυτόν.

Οπότε, καταλήγω σε έναν εκ των REV 13 & REV 17, με τον REV 17 να διαθέτει επιπλέον ημι-εβδομαδιαία λειτουργία, η οποία δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι.

Έχει κάποιος γνώμη από τη χρήση ενός εκ των REV 13 & REV 17 για να μου πει τη γνώμη του εάν είναι ικανοποιημένος από αυτούς??

Η σύνδεση μπορεί να γίνει από μένα, που είμαι παντελώς αρχάριος, για να γλιτώσω κανένα φράγκο, ή θα τα κάνω μαντάρα??  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nikpapadopoulos

Ψαχνοντας στο δικτυο να βρω πληροφοριες για τον rev 13 επεσα εδω. Ενας φιλος που ασχολειται ανελαβε αποψε να μου συνδεσει τον rev 13 και αφου τα εκανε ολα πανω δεξια της οθονης του αναβοσβηνε το σημα του τηλεχειρισμου και ανοιγοκλεινε τον καυστηρα. Μετα απο πειραματα με τις επαφες Τ1, Τ2 καταφερε και βραχυκυκλωσε τον θερμοστατη με αποτελεσμα να καψει μεχρι και την γενικη ασφαλεια του λεβητα. Η ερωτηση ειναι ο θερμοστατης υπαρχει περιπτωση να την γλιτωσε; Αν γνωριζετε θα ηθελα μια απαντηση ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## cult

ΠΑιδια να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση?Εγκατεστησα και εγω τον REV 13.Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι ακριβως σημαινει η καθε επιλογη λειτουργιας (Αυτοματη λειτουργια με 2 περιοδους θερμανσης, αυτοματη κλειτουργια με μια περιοδο θερμανσης, συνεχης λειτουργια ανεσης, συνεχης οικονομικη λειτουργια?).Μονο την προστασια του παγετου εχω καταλαβει (για να μην παγωνουν οι σωληνες) και ουσιαστικα κλεινει.Επισης τι σημαινει η επιλογη παρτυκαι η αλλη επιλογη (εξοικονομηση ενεργειας) που εχει επανω το ιδιο κουμπι?

----------


## sat3x1

> ΠΑιδια να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση?Εγκατεστησα και εγω τον REV 13.Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι ακριβως σημαινει η καθε επιλογη λειτουργιας (Αυτοματη λειτουργια με 2 περιοδους θερμανσης, αυτοματη κλειτουργια με μια περιοδο θερμανσης, συνεχης λειτουργια ανεσης, συνεχης οικονομικη λειτουργια?).Μονο την προστασια του παγετου εχω καταλαβει (για να μην παγωνουν οι σωληνες) και ουσιαστικα κλεινει.Επισης τι σημαινει η επιλογη παρτυκαι η αλλη επιλογη (εξοικονομηση ενεργειας) που εχει επανω το ιδιο κουμπι?



Αυτόματη λειτουργία με 2 περιόδους θέρμανσης  σημαίνει να τον ρυθμίσεις να ανοίγει την θέρμανση  δύο φορές την μέρα .  Πχ  6:00 με 8:00 το πρωί  και 20:00 με 23:00  το βράδυ. Αυτόματη λειτουργία με 1 περίοδο θέρμανσης  σημαίνει να   ανοίγει την θέρμανση μία φορά τη μέρα πχ  11:00-16:00.  Η συνεχής λειτουργία άνεσης  υποτίθεται ότι είναι η κανονική λειτουργία μετο σύμβολο του ήλιου για την μέρα και η συνεχής λειτουργία  εξοικονόμησης με το σύμβολο του φεγγαριού για την νύχτα που ξαπλώνουμε για ύπνο. Ο καυστήρας ανάβει πιο αραιά  εξοικονομώντας πετρέλαιο.Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο εσύ αν θέλεις μπορείς να τον έχεις να δουλεύει στην εξοικονόμηση και την μέρα. Η εναλλαγή κανονικής - οικονομικής και η λειτουργία πάρτυ αφορούν τα χρονοπρογράματα (2 περίοδοι θέρμανσης ή 1 περίοδος θέρμανσης) Υποθέτω ότι το έχει βάλει ο κατασκευαστής για να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές χωρίς να χαλάσεις τα προγράμματα. Η λειτουργία πάρτυ παρατείνει ουσιαστικά τον χρόνο λήξης του προγράμματος. Πχ το πρόγραμμα που έχεις βάλει θα κλείσει την θέρμανση στις 16:00 και εσύ κρυώνεις με την λειτουργία πάρτυ παρατείνεις το κλείσιμο της θέρμανσης για το χρονικό διάστημα  που επιθυμείς. Μέγιστη παράταση 9 ώρες. Αυτό γίνεται με βήματα ή μισής ή μιας ώρας δεν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## lelek

Το L είναι η φάση και το L1 είναι η *επιστροφή*.

Σωστά τα είπε και ο φίλος Θωμάς... το Ν ήτανε όλο κι όλο για την ενδεικτική τους λυχνία (μηχανικοί θερμοστάτες)

Πόσο κοστίζει ο συγκεκριμένος θερμοστάτης παιδιά με το ΦΠΑ πάντα μέσα?

----------


## cult

Για να καταλαβω φιλε sat3x1 εγω που ανοιγω τον θερμοστατη καθε βραδυ (και οχι παντα) επιλεγω το τριτο προγραμμα?Αν ναι δουλευει συνεχως, κανει διακοπες?Ποια τα οφελη σε σχεση με εναν απλο θερμοστατη?

----------


## cult

> Το L είναι η φάση και το L1 είναι η *επιστροφή*.
> 
> Σωστά τα είπε και ο φίλος Θωμάς... το Ν ήτανε όλο κι όλο για την ενδεικτική τους λυχνία (μηχανικοί θερμοστάτες)
> 
> Πόσο κοστίζει ο συγκεκριμένος θερμοστάτης παιδιά με το ΦΠΑ πάντα μέσα?



Εγω τον πηρα 70 ευρω τελικη.

----------


## sat3x1

> Για να καταλαβω φιλε sat3x1 εγω που ανοιγω τον θερμοστατη καθε βραδυ (και οχι παντα) επιλεγω το τριτο προγραμμα?Αν ναι δουλευει συνεχως, κανει διακοπες?Ποια τα οφελη σε σχεση με εναν απλο θερμοστατη?



Εγώ οταν έχει κρύο δουλεύω την θερμανση όλο το 24ωρο, γιατί έχω μικρο μωρο στο σπίτι. Από το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσουμε τον έχουμε στην συνεχή λειτουργία άνεσης π.χ 21 βαθμούς κελσίου (συμβολο με τον ήλιο) και το βράδυ λιγο πρίν ξαπλώσουμε του αλλάζω ρύθμιση σε νυχτερινή λειτουργία πχ 18 ή 19 βαθμούς (συμβολο με το φεγγάρι), δηλαδή χωρίς χρονοπρογράματα και τον έχω στην αυτοεκπαίδευση.
Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι στην αρχή ο λεβητας δουλεύει συνέχεια μέχρι να πιασει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία και στην συνέχεια ανάλογα με το πόσο γρήγορα κρυώνει ο χώρος δουλεύει περιοδικά για να την διατηρήσει σταθερή. Επίσης ο θερμοστατης σταματάει τον καυστήρα λίγο πριν την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασία που έχουμε επιλέξη υπολογίζοντας την θερμότητα που θα αποδώσουν τα σώματα αφου το νερό που κυκλοφορει σε αυτά ειναι ζεστό. Έτσι επιτυνχάνονται πολύ μικρές διαφορές από την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασία άρα άνεση διαβίωσης αλλά και οικονομία καυσίμου. προσωπικά μένω σε μια μικρή μονοκατοικία με καλή σχετικά μόνωση και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πόσο αλλά έχω διαφορα στην κατανάλωσει καυσίμου από την στιγμή που αντικατέστησα τον απλό αναλογικο. Πιστεύω οτι ένας καλός ηλεκτρονικος θερμοστατης πλεονεκτει σε σχέση με έναν αναλογικο: Έχει μεγάλη ακρίβεια στην μετρηση θ, πολλές λειτουργίες και πολύ μικρή διαφορική θ διακοπής 0,2 βαθμούς σε σχέση με 1 βαθμό που έχουν οι αναλογικοί και σ αυτό είναι που παιζεται η μικρότερη κατανάλωση. Απο οτι λενε οι μηχανικοι θέρμανσης η αυξηση της θερμοκρασίας κατα 1 βαθμό κελσίου σημαίνει 30% με 35% περισσότερη κατανάλωση καυσίμου. Πρέπει να πειραματιστής να δεις τι σε καλύπτει καλύτερα.

----------


## cult

ΛΟιπον παιδια μετα απο πολυ χρονο και αφου επισκεφτηκα το καταστημα αποπ οπου και τον αγορασα ελυσα τις αποριες μου.Προς ενημερωση του οποιου ενδιαφερομενου εχουμε και λεμε.
1)Προγραμμα 1.Προγραμματισμος μιας φασης (πχ ανοιγει στις 8 κλεινει στις 12)
2)Προγραμμα 2 Προγραμματισμος δυο φασεων (πχ ανοιγει στις 8 κλεινει στις δυο ξαναανοιγει στις 5 κλεινει στις 10 )
Για τις δυο αυτες φασεις η ρυθμιση των ωρων γινεται απο κατω οπου σερνουμε το δειkτη τερμα αριστερα bazoyme την ωρα εναρξης α φασης,στην αμεσο επομενη θεση την ωρα κλεισιματος α φασης,στην αμεσως επομενη την ωρα εναρξης β φασης στην αμεσως επομενη την ωρα ληξης β φασης.
3)Προγραμμα 3 ηλιος .Δουλευει συνεχομενα μεχρι να το κλεισουμε (παρακατω θα πω πως).
4)Προγραμμα  φεγγαρι.Αν θελουμε το βραδυ η θερμοκρασια να μην πεσει κατω απο ενα βαθμο (πχ 12 βαθμους) το βαζουμε εκει το βραδυ κρατα τη θερμοκρασια σταθερα χαμηλη και το πρωι το ξαναβαζουμε στον Ηλιο.
5)Προγραμμα 5.Προστασια παγετου.Ουσιαστικα με αυτη την επιλογη κλεινει ο καυστηρας.Το βαζετε τερμα κατω (3 βαθμοι) και κλεινει.Αν η θερμοκρασια πεσει κατω απο αυτη την τιμη(αδυνατο για ελλαδα και για εσωτερικο σπιτιου αλλα λεμε...) απλα ανοιγει τον καυστηρα ισα για να μην παγωσουν οι σωληνες και αμεσως τον ξανακλεινει.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## Scarecrow

Καλησπερα παιδες!Νεος στο forum! Μπορω να ρωτησω κατι δεν ξερω αν το ποσταρω στο σωστο thread!Πηρα εναν rev 12 απο ebay με 41ε. Ειναι καλός εννοω η μαρκα το μοντελο? Δεν χρειαζομαι πολλα προγραμματα αυτρα που εχει πιστευω αρκουν. Μπορω να το συνδεσω μονος μου? Εχω ελαχιστες γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογικες αλλα ξερω να διαβασω αν υπαρχουν οδηγιες. Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!

----------


## cult

Συγχαρητηρια για την επιλογη σου.
Η τιμη που τον πηρες ειναι πολυ καλη,ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι εξαιρετικος απο οτι φαινεται (αν και δεν τον εχω δουλεψει πολυ)>.Εγκαθισταται πανευκολα.Αν ο υπαρχων ειναι καινουργιας τεχνολογιας απλα συνδεεις τα δυο καλωδια του παλιου στις αντιστοιχες υποδοχες του νεου.Αν ειναι παλιος (ροδακι) πρεπει να δεις ποια ειναι η γειωση και να συνδεσεις τα αλλα δυο (οχι τη γειωση).

----------


## Scarecrow

IMG_0513.jpgIMG_0514.jpgΑπο οτι βλεπω εχει πολλα καλωδια αν μου δωσει κανεις φωτα ισως τα καταφερω να γλιτωσω τα εξοδα ηλεκτρολογου!  :Wink:

----------


## vasilllis

> IMG_0513.jpgIMG_0514.jpgΑπο οτι βλεπω εχει πολλα καλωδια αν μου δωσει κανεις φωτα ισως τα καταφερω να γλιτωσω τα εξοδα ηλεκτρολογου!



kαλωδια 1-2.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑ. η ταση δεν ερχεται απο τον πινακα του διαμερισματος.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΙΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ.ΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ.ΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΚΗΔΕΙΑΣ.

----------

xsterg (25-11-16)

----------


## mixalis1988

> IMG_0513.jpgIMG_0514.jpgΑπο οτι βλεπω εχει πολλα καλωδια αν μου δωσει κανεις φωτα ισως τα καταφερω να γλιτωσω τα εξοδα ηλεκτρολογου!



Εμεις κλεφτες θα γινουμε;;;

----------


## Scarecrow

Εεε δεν ειπα αυτο  :Smile:  Ειπα μηπως και το συνεδεα μονος μου. Τα αλλα καλωδια δηλαδη ειναι επι της ουσιας αχρηστα; Δεν θα το προσπαθησω απλα ρωταω φιλολογικα  :Smile:

----------


## Scarecrow

Καλησπερα και παλι παιδια εχω συνδεσει τον rev 12 αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι αν μαθαινει τον χωρο απο μονο του. Εγω τον εχω στη συνεχη λειτουργια (ηλιος) στους 20oC και δουλευει μεχρι τους 20 δεν κλεινει πιο πριν. Κανω κατι λαθος? υποψην τον εχω αναψει 3 φορες. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## toutin

> ΛΟιπον παιδια μετα απο πολυ χρονο και αφου επισκεφτηκα το καταστημα αποπ οπου και τον αγορασα ελυσα τις αποριες μου.Προς ενημερωση του οποιου ενδιαφερομενου εχουμε και λεμε.
> 1)Προγραμμα 1.Προγραμματισμος μιας φασης (πχ ανοιγει στις 8 κλεινει στις 12)
> 2)Προγραμμα 2 Προγραμματισμος δυο φασεων (πχ ανοιγει στις 8 κλεινει στις δυο ξαναανοιγει στις 5 κλεινει στις 10 )
> Για τις δυο αυτες φασεις η ρυθμιση των ωρων γινεται απο κατω οπου σερνουμε το δειkτη τερμα αριστερα bazoyme την ωρα εναρξης α φασης,στην αμεσο επομενη θεση την ωρα κλεισιματος α φασης,στην αμεσως επομενη την ωρα εναρξης β φασης στην αμεσως επομενη την ωρα ληξης β φασης.
> 3)Προγραμμα 3 ηλιος .Δουλευει συνεχομενα μεχρι να το κλεισουμε (παρακατω θα πω πως).
> 4)Προγραμμα  φεγγαρι.Αν θελουμε το βραδυ η θερμοκρασια να μην πεσει κατω απο ενα βαθμο (πχ 12 βαθμους) το βαζουμε εκει το βραδυ κρατα τη θερμοκρασια σταθερα χαμηλη και το πρωι το ξαναβαζουμε στον Ηλιο.
> 5)Προγραμμα 5.Προστασια παγετου.Ουσιαστικα με αυτη την επιλογη κλεινει ο καυστηρας.Το βαζετε τερμα κατω (3 βαθμοι) και κλεινει.Αν η θερμοκρασια πεσει κατω απο αυτη την τιμη(αδυνατο για ελλαδα και για εσωτερικο σπιτιου αλλα λεμε...) απλα ανοιγει τον καυστηρα ισα για να μην παγωσουν οι σωληνες και αμεσως τον ξανακλεινει.
> Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.



Τι διάφορα έχει το προγραμμα 3 και 4 με τον ήλιο και το φεγγάρι που έχει σε ξεχωριστό κουμπί μαζί με την λειτουργία πάρτυ;

----------


## olympic260

Καλησπέρα,

Είχα έναν RAA31.16 με την εξής συνδεσμολογία. 


Φάση L Μαύρο
Ουδέτερο N Μπλε
Εντολή προς την βάνα Y1 καφέ. Επίσης είχε γέφυρα τo Y1 με το Υ4 για να ανάβει το φως

Σύνδεσα στον REV13 το μαύρο στο L και την εντολή προς την Βάνα στο L1.  Παρόλο που ο ρελές ανοίγει στον θερμοστάτη, δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου το  σύστημα.

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος που ήρθε μου είπε ότι είναι χαλασμένο εκεί που πάνε οι  επαφές  (L,L1,L2) γιατί δεν βλέπει καθόλου ρεύμα όταν είναι ανοιχτός ο  ρελες.

Με δοκιμή που έκανα με το πολύμετρο εκτός ρεύματος βλέπω ότι με κλειστό  τον ρελε υπάρχει συνέχεια μεταξύ L & L2 και μόλις ανοίξει ο ρελες  υπάρχει συνέχεια μεταξύ L & L1. Αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι δουλεύει  κανονικά? 

Καμιά ιδέα πριν μπω στην διαδικασία να στείλω τον θερμοστάτη για έλεγχο

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Είχα έναν RAA31.16 με την εξής συνδεσμολογία. 
> 
> 
> Φάση L Μαύρο
> Ουδέτερο N Μπλε
> Εντολή προς την βάνα Y1 καφέ. Επίσης είχε γέφυρα τo Y1 με το Υ4 για να ανάβει το φως
> 
> ...



Ναι δειχνει οτι δουλευει κανονικα .
Κανε και μια δοκιμη γεφυρωσε με μια κλεμμα το μαυρο-καφε να δεις αν λειτουργει το συστημα.
Αν παει στην βανα σιγουρα το καφε οπως λες,ισως εχει προβλημα η βανα και δεν δινει εξοδο να ανοιξει ο καυστηρας.Δεν βλεπω καποιο αλλο τροπο συνδεσης(προυποθετει βεβαια την υπαρξη μποιλερ)

----------


## olympic260

Ευχαριστώ θα το δοκιμάσω. Με τον παλιό πάνω πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## vasilllis

Α κατάλαβα.μέτρησες ωμικα με τα κσλωδια πανω;βγαλε τα και μετρα.μαλλον χαλασμενος ειναι.

----------


## olympic260

Σήμερα που τον σύνδεσα ξανα δούλεψε μια χαρά!!!!

Δοκίμασα πρώτα με κλέμα το Μαύρο καφέ και είδα ότι άνοιγε το σύστημα κανονικά. Τα σύνδεσα κανονικά στον θερμοστάτη και άναψε!!! Αυτό που είδα είναι ότι οι επαφές L/L1 είναι λίγο "ιδιότροπες" στο πως θα μπούνε τα καλώδια ειδικά αν είναι κοντά. Μάλλον δεν είχαν πιάσει σωστά όταν τα έβαλε ο ηλεκτρολόγος...

----------


## geodimit

Αγόρασα πρόσφατα το Siemens REV 13 και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Ανοιγεί το καλοριφέρ κανονικά αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κλείνει οποιαδήποτε θερμοκρασία και εαν πιάσει.
Έχετε καμια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## vasilllis

> Αγόρασα πρόσφατα το Siemens REV 13 και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Ανοιγεί το καλοριφέρ κανονικά αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κλείνει οποιαδήποτε θερμοκρασία και εαν πιάσει.
> Έχετε καμια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;



αν πριν δουλευε σωστα και τωρα κανει αυτο .
φταις εσυ.

----------

el greco 1 (24-11-15)

----------


## geodimit

> αν πριν δουλευε σωστα και τωρα κανει αυτο .
> φταις εσυ.



Ποτέ δεν δούλεψε σωστά. 
Εαν φταίω εγώ τι πρέπει για να το φτιάξω;;;

----------


## vasilllis

> Ποτέ δεν δούλεψε σωστά. 
> Εαν φταίω εγώ τι πρέπει για να το φτιάξω;;;



Να τον αντικαταστησεις με ενα αλλο λειτουργικο.

----------


## olympic260

Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με την αυτοεκπαίδευση. 

Τα dip switches είναι τα 4 και 5 ανοιχτά που σημαίνει Έλεγχος PID με αυτο εκπαίδευση

Τον δουλεύω σε πρόγραμμα μιας φάσης με θερμοκρασία άνεσης τους 19.4 και οικονομίας τους 19. Το έχω βάλει από τις 07:00 - 00:00 να είναι σε θερμοκρασία άνεσης και το υπόλοιπο σε οικονομίας.

Η θερμοκρασία χώρου είναι στους 19.6 και δίνει εντολή να ανοίξουν τα σώματα. Τα αφήνει ανοιχτά για κανα 5λεπτο και τα κλείνει πάλι. Αυτό άρχισε να γίνεται τώρα που έπεσε η θερμοκρασία κάτω από τους 19. Είναι σωστή λειτουργία? να υποθέσω "μαθαίνει" τον χώρο?

----------


## trelamenos

Καλημέρα στην παρέα.
Είμαι κάτοχος του θερμοστάτη Siemens Rev13 και έχω το ακόλουθο πρόβλημα.
Θέλω να το ρυθμίσω στο πρόγραμμα Α που έχει επιλογή να ανάβει 2 φορές την μέρα.
Βάζω το slider στο Α1 και βάζω πχ 01:30 και Α2 03:30 και μετά Α3 19:00 και Α4 21:00

Βάζω το slider στο run και με το κουμπί επιλέγω το πρόγραμμα Α.
Η θερμοκρασία όμως δεν μπορεί να ρθυμίστεί πάνω από 24.4 βαθμούς? Όμως αν η ώρα είναι μέσα στις ώρες που έχω ορίσει τότε μπορώ να την αλλάξω μέχρι και 30.
Όποια θερμοκρασία και να επιλέξω μετά από λίγη ώρα την γυρνάει στο 19.4 και δεν ανάβει ποτέ μέσα στις ώρες που ορίζω.
Γιατί γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## el greco 1

ποση ηταν η θερμοκρασια χωρου την ωρα που το ρυθμισες?

----------


## trelamenos

Εντάξει παιδιά λύθηκε το θέμα.
Έπρεπε να βάλω το slider στο ΑΒ με τον ήλιο για να ρυθμίσω την θερμοκρασία που θέλω να έχει όταν θα λειτουργεί.
Εγώ απλά ρύθμιζα την ώρα και μετά το έβαζα στο run και άλλαζα την θερμοκρασία και δεν την έπιανε.

----------


## dandalos

To εγκατέστησα και γω πρόσφατα τον συγκεκριμένο θερμοστάτη έχω μια απορία με ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας. Πώς μπορώ να τον ρυθμίσω ώστε π. χ από 09:00 μέχρι 00:00 να δουλεύει σε θερμοκρασία 22 και 00:00 με 09:00 στους 20; Χωρίς να το αλλάζω χειροκίνητα από θερμοκρασία άνεσης σε εξοικονόμησης , να δουλεύει δηλαδή στο πρόγραμμα 2 περιόδου θέρμανσης με διαφορετική θερμοκρασία.

----------


## thespyros

Πως συνδέεται έμαθα ότι δεν θέλει ουδέτερο ισχύει !;!

----------


## dandalos

> Πως συνδέεται έμαθα ότι δεν θέλει ουδέτερο ισχύει !;!



Ισχύει δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## dandalos

> To εγκατέστησα και γω πρόσφατα τον συγκεκριμένο θερμοστάτη έχω μια απορία με ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας. Πώς μπορώ να τον ρυθμίσω ώστε π. χ από 09:00 μέχρι 00:00 να δουλεύει σε θερμοκρασία 22 και 00:00 με 09:00 στους 20; Χωρίς να το αλλάζω χειροκίνητα από θερμοκρασία άνεσης σε εξοικονόμησης , να δουλεύει δηλαδή στο πρόγραμμα 2 περιόδου θέρμανσης με διαφορετική θερμοκρασία.



Κάποια διαφώτιση παιδιά πριν το σκαλίσω. ...

----------


## felix

Καλησπέρα,

αν και τελειώνει η σεζόν, έχω κατα νού να αντικαταστήσω έναν παμπάλαιο Honeywell που μάλλον είναι το μοντέλο T6060 από ότι κατάφερα να βρώ στο ίντερνετ (το στίκερ που έχει εσωτερικά είναι κιτρινισμένο και δεν φαίνεται τίποτε)

Παρακάτω μερικές φωτό και  το εσωτερικό διάγραμμα συνδεσης που έχει ο δικός μου :


1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

Μεταξύ του 1 (L)  και του 3 μέτρησα ~27V DC.

Έχω ήδη έναν REV13 σε άλλο σπίτι και είμαι ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος, μου έχει γλυτώσει αρκετά χρήματα σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο που υπήρχε και το σπίτι έιναι ζεστό όπως πρέπει.

Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω και τον παραπάνω Honeywell με έναν REV13, στο Manual αναφέρεται όμως AC 24V-250V. Λογικά θα λειτουργήσει σωστά, αλλά ρωτάω μήπως κάποιος έχει να διευκρινίσει/ενημερώσει για κάτι.


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας.

----------


## thespyros

Ναι απλά δεν συνδέεις τον ουδέτεροφαση L και επιστροφή L1

----------


## jimint

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας
Σκοπεύω και εγώ να αλλάξω τον μηχανικό θερμοστάτη με τον REV13.
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής:

Τα modes λειτουργιών που έχει παίζουν ρόλο με το slider από κάτω;
Δηλ.  θέλω να τον λειτουργήσω με 2 περιόδους θέρμανσης μέσα στην ημέρα με  συγκεκριμένες θερμοκρασίες δηλ. 05:00-07:00 να έχει 21ο βαθμούς  07:00-14:00 να έχει 18ο βαθμούς και 23:00-05:00 να έχει το οικονομικό  δηλ. 16ο βαθμούς.
Τι κάνω στον θερμοστάτη;
Επιλέγω με το κουμπί το  πρόγραμμα Α 2 περιόδων και μετακινώ το slider στη θέση 9 και μετά στη  θέση 10 και ορίζω την θερμοκρασία; ή στις θέσεις 3 και μετά 4; αλλά σε  αυτές ορίζω μόνο τις ώρες, με την θερμοκρασία τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις  λειτουργίες;
Με καλύπτει ο συγκεκριμένος για αυτήν την λειτουργία που θέλω ή πρέπει να αγοράσω τον rev24;

----------


## jimint

Τελικά τον τοποθέτησα μόνος μου και βρήκα και την απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου. Θα φανεί στο μέλλον εάν άξιζε η αλλαγή.

----------


## navigator0

Άλλαξα κι εγώ τον θερμοστάτη μου σε Siemens rev13:
http://dedications1.blogspot.gr/2018...ost_8.html?m=1

----------

